# Squeak - 4 month old male Syrian hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Squeak - a 4 month old male Syrian hamster who is looking for a home.

Squeak's previous owner got him and his brother when they were 4 weeks old and kept them together. The brothers started fighting and she needed to rehome Squeak as she did not have room for two cages. Syrians are solitary animals and should be kept on their own.

Squeak is a bit jumpy when you hold him, so needs a home with someone who can help him get used to being handled. Squeak loves running on his wheel.










Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Squeak has now been rehomed 

We do have a litter of 2 week old syrians in now who will be looking for homes in a few weeks 

I wont be checking this thread again, for more info on the babies, please join our facebook page
www.facebook.com/animalrescue2 and I will make them a thread here when they are ready to leave us.


----------

